# HAs anyone been labeled the quiet one?



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

Im not quiet at alL!!!! But my SA has been so shut down in the mind...

:sigh


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

yea im the quiet one unless im with one of my friend


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I was called "the guy that doesn't talk." It kinda hurt my feelings, I guess.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah. Several of my professors and classmates have called me out on it, too.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

a professor? it wasnt during class was it? id be like wtf


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, it was during class. Two of my professors have done it. And just last week a student in a class of mine remarked, after I left, about how shy I am to the entire class. Another student told me about it a few days later about how everyone in the class was "making fun of" me.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

yea.. happened all the time. 

I'm okay when it comes to dealing with people on a one to one basis.. I dislike groups of any size


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I've been labeled "the quiet one" and "the one who doesn't talk" more times than I wish to think about. I don't like being called quiet because people say it in a tone like they think I'm weird. I also hate it when they say "don't be so quiet" and "we're going to make you not shy." I'm always gonna be shy, and I'd like others to accept me for it.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I think I'm labeled the quiet one pretty much wherever I go.


----------



## sociallyanxious (Jan 2, 2006)

I've had social anxiety since I was about 10 years old. I'm 22 to now. I remembr being in 9th grade and the teacher letting only the students who behaved well out of the class early while making the rowdy ones stay until their time was up. I was so quiet in that class the teacher forgot to call my name so i can leave early. It wasn't until all of the so called rowdy student turned around and looked at me and said " She never talks" that the teacher realised he had forgotten to let me go early. I still deal with this issue in college, although now it just makes me look distant and cold. It also causes me to give short answers when someone talks to me . Other than that I am unusually quiet to most people. I even lost a potential friend because I'm very quiet. :stu


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah,I was always labeled that..My teachers would try to make me talk and would ask me to be more active in class..
People at my school would ask me "Do you know how to talk?" and would laugh at me..And when I said something they would say "She knows how to talk!"
I was picked on because I was quiet until I was 16...

Now people don't do this,they probably think that I hate them because I'm so cold and avoid them..


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

*Re: re: HAs anyone been labeled the quiet one?*

Ugh, yes. Many classmates didn't know my name, they knew me as 'the quiet girl'.

My teachers have always acted weird around me, as if they were afraid they were going to hurt my feelings. But then again, my family is like that as well.


----------



## ctsa (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes, I am the quiet one, and I HATE it. Wherever I go, whoever I meet, people come to the conclusion pretty fast that "Im the quiet one"
And the worst is when you meet people through acquaintances, and they're like "Oh, so you're the quiet one?


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm the quiet one. I used to hate it but for the last year or so I've wanted to be the quiet one, it's MY title. Haha....I guess it makes me feel special or something. :|


----------



## pickedlastingym (Sep 22, 2006)

I got voted "Most Shy" in 8th grade, and had a fear I was going to be voted it again for senior year superlatives... Thank God theres a quiet girl now (who happens to be really popular) that will probably get it. (I know, how does that happen right? She's gorgeous, the best artist in the school, and her brother is in a locally famous band. Some people just have everything handed to them.)


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

Yep, since kindergarten.


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

H.awkeyeM.att said:


> Yep, since kindergarten.


 :ditto


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I was labeled the quiet one. Even on the days you talk more, those labels can be hard to shake.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

and when you do talk more everyones like why are you talking so much so you stop


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> and when you do talk more everyones like why are you talking so much so you stop


I wasn't so much the quiet one as I was the naive one. I would laugh all of the time, and then my classmates would tyr to get me to cuss for a laugh. They would ask me about slang terms and whether I knew what they meant. :roll. I knew what a lot of them were; I just would not say anything.

Lately, I have been getting the feeling that I do talk too much. :lol


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> and when you do talk more everyones like why are you talking so much so you stop


Yeah, when i get comfortable enough to speak up, people in high school often feigned shock, like "OMG, she talks!" and sometimes laugh at me. What kind of person wouldn't get more shy and self-conscious about speaking up when you keep getting that type of response?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yep. Just call me George Harrison.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I remember one time in my senior year of highschool I was talking to this girl and she told her friends "See, she can talk, I just talked with her" So, apparently people think I'm a mute.

I have gotten the "you're so quiet" remark several times. All I can do is say yeah, and agree with them because it's true.


----------

